

Show HN: Self-Hosted CRM Using Bootstrap, CakePHP - samspenc
http://zhen81.com/product/zhen-crm/

======
efriese
As a heavy user of SalesForce, I will say I like the simplicity. On that same
note, there are many features missing that make your CRM unusable for me. My
sales process is much more complicated, so I would need more functionality in
defining the sales process and being able to sort/report on that system. If I
were a user of your system, my next feature list would be:

1\. Definable sales process. I.E, Step 1 Quality. 2 Understand the Problem. 3.
Develop the Solution etc. 2\. Configurable fields for deals - At least add a
Notes box. In the absence of configurable fields I could at least put data in
the notes field. 3\. Activity Tracking - Besides tracking a contact or a deal,
it's important to also know what activities have occurred to turn a lead into
a deal, close a deal, etc.

I would also spend some time over at [http://owasp.org](http://owasp.org)
learning about security. You have some pretty obvious security
vulnerabilities. Many people put security off until they "have time" but I
would seriously at least try to focus on implementing SSL and removing at
least cross site scripting and SQL Injection.

I hope this is helpful. Keep hacking.

